# poor lad



## fangsterno1 (Oct 25, 2015)

my little pup loki is not having a good start to the year yesterday morning was sick a bit of clear bile the i noticed his stools getting loose throughout the day till explosive diarrhea just before bed i sat with him and he fell asleep so i went to bed for a few hours came down to pools of diarrhea some with blood in ran vets as soon as they opened and made an appointment well changed 1 he was already going today for flea and worm treatments vets checked his temp said it was fine his energy level was ok asked if id changed food or given too many treats i had changed food but was 3 week or so ago and he was doin ok on it n more treats than usual nice meaty bone yesterday but he's had em before so unless there was something wrong with the bone itself i dont see that being the problem vet said could be stomach bug or something he'd eaten while out on 1 of our romps which is very likely seing how i caught him the other day with his face in a cow pat and i mean proper in upto bald bit above nose plus whatever poo or rotting leaves he discovers lol got him on anti biotics she's given a paste to help firm his stools and a gastro intestinal food for next couple of days got to monitor him and give plenty of cuddles well the cuddles are prescribed by me oh and he's teething as well bought him a terthing dummy thought would be good for him and give me some giggles that lasted about 2 hrs extra durable my arse lol pics tell the story


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Did vet take a stool sample to rule out Giardia?


----------



## fangsterno1 (Oct 25, 2015)

no i asked when i rang this morning and they said not to take a sample


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Awww.....poor you. When they get sick it's always worse for us, isn't it?

It does sou d like a tummy bug: Cow poo...or any poo ftm, is just chuck full of bacteria, and not the good kind. And, if you gave him a meaty RAW bone, there's a chance fro bacteriological infection there, too.

The antibiotics should clear it up in a hurry. Watch for dehydration, that's a bigger concern with the runs.


----------



## fangsterno1 (Oct 25, 2015)

its bad for me gingerling cause theres nowt i can do just sit there listening to his little stomach gurgling away got water out keeping it topped up he's not drinking loads but its there when he wants it


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd fast him for minimum 12 hours and give his digestive system a chance to clear everything out and rest.


----------



## fangsterno1 (Oct 25, 2015)

he'd not had anything to eat yesterday till we got back from vets that was just shy of 12 hrs without food only water he's had 2 feeds with meds now so will see how it goes think will have to try get the weekend off work to keep an eye on him he was going to be in kennels this weekend whilst i was in work things have gone downhill at home and theres nobody to look after him but thats for a differant topic


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

If you do not see improvement within the next couple of days, take him back to the vet. With the meds, you should see improvement within 24 hours (not cleared up, but definite improvement). As Gingerling said, dehydration is a big concern. If no improvement and you return to the vet, I would request a stool sample.

Sure hope Loki is on the road to recovery soon. No fun for you either of you


----------



## fangsterno1 (Oct 25, 2015)

he's already a bit better had a little walk this morn and he's just had a mini 20 min madness 1/3 of the usual hr madness lol i was reading something online about diarrhea in puppies ( not exactly a good bedtime read) and they described some as pudding like and its gone back to that better than before so hopefully on the mend will keep an eye on him if i have to go back to the vets i'll be taking a sample with me but i also read it might be best with a fresh sample from him at the vets by the vet getting some out of the rectum or something well with that giardia it said that might be the case cant remember what site tho 1 of the poo related 1s lol im off work this weekend meant to be 1st weekend back but theres no other option ive got to have it off unpaid as well due to some company policy of short notice=zero pay but as i said to them at this moment in time im more concerned with the dog than the money


----------

